# Xsltproc never loads docbook



## beamar (Mar 9, 2013)

I have come across this a few times now and I am not sure how to cure it. I am trying to install Policykit and when I do so, this is the error I come across:


```
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/policykit/work/PolicyKit-0.9/doc/man'
/usr/local/bin/xsltproc -nonet http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl polkit-auth.xml
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl
warning: failed to load external entity "http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl"
cannot parse http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl
gmake[3]: *** [polkit-auth.1] Error 4
```

I have tried to re-install Docbook-Xsl and still getting the same problem. I have all options on the config for it checked also.


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 9, 2013)

Try to fix it manually:
`# xsltproc -v [url]http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl[/url] polkit-auth.xml`


----------



## beamar (Mar 10, 2013)

[cmd=]xsltproc -v http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl polkit-auth.xml[/cmd]. I did try that earlier with no luck


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 10, 2013)

Reinstall textproc/docbook.


----------



## beamar (Mar 10, 2013)

Tried both [cmd=]make deinstall[/cmd] and [cmd=]make reinstall[/cmd]. Same error. Then I tried [cmd=]portupgrade -fr textproc/docbook[/cmd]. Same error


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 10, 2013)

Try to add missing entry to the catalog as explained in xmlcatmgr(1) manual page:
`# xmlcatmgr -c /usr/local/share/xml/catalog.ports add nextCatalog /usr/local/share/xsl/docbook/catalog.xml`


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2013)

textproc/docbook is a metaport.  Reinstall textproc/docbook-410.


----------



## beamar (Mar 10, 2013)

Read something about reinstalling xmlcatmgr. So I tried that first (which I believe will reinstall 410 anyways). Still got the same error. Tried reinstalling just 410. Same error.


----------



## beamar (Mar 10, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Try to add missing entry to the catalog as explained in xmlcatmgr(1) manual page:
> `# xmlcatmgr -c /usr/local/share/xml/catalog.ports add nextCatalog /usr/local/share/xsl/docbook/catalog.xml`



Is that the code I am suppose*d* to use? Will look into this some more.


----------



## beamar (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I got it working using [cmd=]xsltproc -v http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl polkit-auth.xml[/cmd]. Problem I had before was because I was not in the directory where the file was. After I did that, I had to do it for like eight files or so. Continued to install PolKit and had the same issue.

There must be a linked file that has the incorrect data. I assume next time I update a port that uses that file that I will get the same prob*lem*. 

Any other ideas on how to fix it so I don't need to do this for every file for every port*?*


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## beamar (Mar 11, 2013)

This is what my catalog.ports file looks like:


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE catalog PUBLIC "-//OASIS//DTD Entity Resolution XML Catalog V1.0//EN"
    "http://www.oasis-open.org/committees/entity/release/1.0/catalog.dtd">

<!-- Created by XML Catalog Manager 2.2 -->
<catalog xmlns="urn:oasis:names:tc:entity:xmlns:xml:catalog">
<nextCatalog catalog="/usr/local/share/xsl/docbook/catalog.xml" />
<nextCatalog catalog="/usr/local/share/xsl/docbook/catalog.xsl" />
<nextCatalog catalog="/usr/local/share/xml/xmlcharent/catalog.xml" />
<nextCatalog catalog="/usr/local/share/xml/sdocbook/1.1/catalog.xml" />
<nextCatalog catalog="docbook/4.3/catalog.xml" />
<nextCatalog catalog="docbook/4.5/catalog.xml" />
<nextCatalog catalog="docbook/4.4/catalog.xml" />
<nextCatalog catalog="/usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.2/catalog.xml" />
<nextCatalog catalog="/usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/catalog.xml" />
<public publicId="-//OASIS//ELEMENTS DocBook XML Information Pool V4.1.2//EN" uri="file:///usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2/
dbpoolx.mod" />
<public publicId="-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN" uri="file:///usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" />
<public publicId="-//OASIS//ENTITIES DocBook XML Character Entities V4.1.2//EN" uri="file:///usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.
2/dbcentx.mod" />
<public publicId="-//OASIS//ENTITIES DocBook XML Notations V4.1.2//EN" uri="file:///usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2/dbnotnx
.mod" />
<public publicId="-//OASIS//ENTITIES DocBook XML Additional General Entities V4.1.2//EN" uri="file:///usr/local/share/xml/doc
book/4.1.2/dbgenent.mod" />
<public publicId="-//OASIS//ELEMENTS DocBook XML Document Hierarchy V4.1.2//EN" uri="file:///usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.
2/dbhierx.mod" />
<public publicId="-//OASIS//DTD XML Exchange Table Model 19990315//EN" uri="file:///usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2/soextbl
x.dtd" />
<public publicId="-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML CALS Table Model V4.1.2//EN" uri="file:///usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2/calst
blx.dtd" />
<rewriteSystem systemIdStartString="http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2" rewritePrefix="file:///usr/local/share/xml/d
ocbook/4.1.2" />
<rewriteURI uriStartString="http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2" rewritePrefix="file:///usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4
.1.2" />
<delegateSystem systemIdStartString="http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/" catalog="file:///usr/local/share/xsl/docboo
k/catalog" />
<delegateURI uriStartString="http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/" catalog="file:///usr/local/share/xsl/docbook/catalo
g" />
</catalog>
```


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 11, 2013)

I checked SourceForge Site Status that is currently online. Please, show your complete build output. You can use script(1) to capture it.


----------



## beamar (Mar 12, 2013)

I think I am giving up on this server. I'm not sure what the deal is with it, but it seems like whatever I do throws an error. I just made a new one on my virtual server and so far everything seems to be going smooth. 

I might try to do a rebuild all ports on it to see what happens, but I'm going to move the few domains I have on it to another server first.

Thanks for all of your help. I'm sure I'll have more n00b questions soon.

Brian


----------



## beamar (Mar 12, 2013)

I just tried to restart it and it never came back on.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 12, 2013)

Which version of FreeBSD are you using? Please, describes your issue providing more details, if we rely on hypothetical data what we get is a waste of time, and it is not possible to give an adequate response for help to solve your current problem. A good start is read How To Ask Questions The Smart Way. Take it as a good tip


----------



## beamar (Mar 12, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Which version of FreeBSD are you using? Please, describes your issue providing more details, if we rely on hypothetical data what we get is a waste of time, and it is not possible to give an adequate response for help to solve your current problem. A good start is read How To Ask Questions The Smart Way. Take it as a good tip



That server was using 9.1. I believe something was corrupt as it seemed to have a lot of weird issues. I can't really provide any more data at this time besides what was already provided. I'm assuming the server crashed. Seeing it is at a remote location and I currently don't have access to it, I can not see why it did not restart.


Brian


----------



## beamar (Mar 12, 2013)

OK, I have the server back up. I hope this is the info you wanted. It seems anything using docbook.xsl does not find it and throws an error. It's not just polkit, policykit did the same for EVERY .xml file within the port.


```
root@traci:/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit # make install clean
===>  Building for polkit-0.105_1
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105'
Making all in actions
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/actions'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/actions'
Making all in data
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/data'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/data'
Making all in src
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src'
Making all in polkit
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkit'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkit'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkit'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkit'
Making all in polkitbackend
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkitbackend'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkitbackend'
Making all in polkitagent
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkitagent'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkitagent'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkitagent'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkitagent'
Making all in polkitd
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkitd'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/polkitd'
Making all in nullbackend
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/nullbackend'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/nullbackend'
Making all in programs
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/programs'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/programs'
Making all in examples
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/examples'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src/examples'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/src'
Making all in docs
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/docs'
Making all in man
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/docs/man'
/usr/local/bin/xsltproc -nonet --stringparam man.base.url.for.relative.links /usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/polkit-1/ --xinclude http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl polkit.xml
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl
warning: failed to load external entity "http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl"
cannot parse http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl
gmake[3]: *** [polkit.8] Error 4
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/docs/man'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105/docs'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.105'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/polkit.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/polkit.
root@traci:/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit #
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2013)

You could turn off docs for polkit.  But you still have a serious problem with the DocBook tools.  Rebuilding or deleting and reinstalling all the docbook* ports is worth a try.


----------



## beamar (Mar 12, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> You could turn off docs for polkit.  But you still have a serious problem with the DocBook tools.  Rebuilding or deleting and reinstalling all the docbook* ports is worth a try.



Yes, rather fix the issue than work around it. I did a [CMD=""]portupgrade -fr textproc/docbook[/CMD] and I'm pretty sure it rebuild like every docbook. I'll give it another try here in a few. Unless there is a better route to rebuilding them?


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 12, 2013)

port_glob(1) has option to rebuild everything with a `docbook-' prefix. So, run `# portupgrade -fR docbook-\*`

*EDIT* 

Added backslash.


----------



## beamar (Mar 12, 2013)

A little confused on that one.


```
root@traci:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade # portupgrade -fR docbook-*
portupgrade: No match.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2013)

A plain star will be expanded by the shell to match files in the current directory.  But that's not right for this, we want to match ports with that pattern.  So the star must be escaped with a leading backslash.

Of course, the problem could be in a something that the DocBook ports depend on, or something higher-level that depends on the DocBook ports.  Using -frR is very brute force, but maybe the next step.


----------



## beamar (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I went ahead and tried both -fR and -frR. Problem is still there.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 13, 2013)

Try setting 'XSLTPROCFLAGS=' variable to disable --nonet flag and build all failed ports, e.g. sysutils/policykit port: 

```
[CMD="#"]cd /usr/ports/sysutils/policykit/[/CMD]
[CMD="#"]make -C doc XSLTPROCFLAGS=[/CMD]
[CMD="#"]make install clean[/CMD]
```

For further information, see make(1).


----------

